# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  MikeR,It will be 75 degrees F here in Charleston today...waiting for cooler weather.Need a snow photo fix.Ric

## Seles

MikeR,

It will be 75 degrees F here in Charleston today...waiting for cooler weather.

Need a snow photo fix.

Ric

----------


## MIke R

no can do....Wendi took the digital camera back east so can can snap pictures of land she is looking at and show it to me

----------


## MIke R

here is a verbal account...its freakin raging out right now...and inch an hour and almost hurricane force winds...gonna make for a very nice festive looking Thanksgiving week once its all done

----------


## Seles

That'll almost do but I gotta see snow, got it on my mind and with all that I am now looking at flights for next week.  Thanks and stay warm...since we don't ever get snow here, when I see it my brain reverts to about age 10.

ric

----------


## MIke R

I'l post something from tomorrows paper from winter wonderland......cant think of no where I'd rather be for the holiday season

----------


## Seles

Just rub it in now (LOL).  Gotta break down and buy that aerosol can of snow spray for the windows...

ric

----------


## MIke R

well it is finally winding down....it sure was an interesting ride home from practice tonight.....Silverton was the big winner with 31 inches....we got an average of 16-18 here....just about everyone is opening up between this coming Saturday and Tuesday...Vail and Steamboat this Friday...the season is definetly upon us now..it would be nice to get one more hit before T Day

----------


## Seles

And another may be on its way mid week next week.

Enjoy, Happy Thxgiving.

Ric

----------


## MIke R

that would be perfect.....headin to the farm to pick out the bird..get it slaughtered and take it home on Monday..also Wendi and Lena fly back on Monday...so we need good weather that day.......after that it can rage...LOL

----------


## bto

Mike, so what do you do with the bird till next week, freeze it?  

It must be snowing like crazy cause it's been raining so hard in STL all day, the yard is flooding...I knew it was coming from somewhere.

----------


## MIke R

bev..I get the bird on Monday night, next week....I bring it home and completely bury it in snow on my deck...it doesnt freeze but stays at a nice 32 degees....I take it out of the snow Wednesday and it sits immersed in a  sea salt/spring water solution for about 18 hours....then it gets stuffed and goes in the oven


to die for...moist like you cant believe and flavorful...if you ever get the chance to get a fresh killed free range bird....do it....you'll never look back

yeah we got about 18 inches but not far from us got 30+

----------


## KevinS

Many neighborhoods around here have flocks of wild turkeys wandering around and making pests of themselves.  A friend had a problem with a turkey who was in love with his reflection in a chrome bumper.  Free-range, free price, you shoot it, you pluck it, don't get caught be your neighbors.  

Since we spend Thanksgiving on SBH we cooked a turkey last week, as we always do.  I received the Wall House menus in my e-mail today.  I'm thinking that Thanksgiving Dinner may be Monkfish with merlot poached pears, the roast duck breast, or something off of the rotisserie.  I'll decide next week.

----------


## MIke R

wild turkeys are horrible tasting..they are all over the place where we live in NH...they dont compare to a free range, farm raised, grain fed bird -  one bit...

 Im glad you will enjoy your monkfish ( it will be many days old mon ami..there aint a monkfish within 1000 miles of St Barts)...get the duck....I did try it once down there for T Day.....just couldt do it again..I need my recliner...my football..my roaring fire...and dinner cooked my way served up to a house full of people....Im too much of  a traditonalist for my own good perhaps

----------


## KevinS

As I told Karibien last year, after 20+ years doing T-day in SBH my tradition IS T-day in SBH.  I'm used to it.  Digger, Mrs. Digger, and Marius will be at the table to the right as you enter Wall House.  We'll be on the left.  Beyond that, everything is in play.  What looks and sounds good on T-day will be what I eat.  

As to freshness, I hear you, but I come from a long line of fishermen who came home at the end of the season with a hold full of salt fish from the coast of Labrador - or Greenland if they got bored with Labrador.  I'm just thankful for ice - salt fish sucks.  

Sometime I'll send you the story of my Great Grandfather who didn't quite make it home from Labrador - heavy weather, wrecked within sight of home, all hands lost except for one.

----------


## MIke R

I could fall right into the place you came from and be very very comfortable I'm sure...my kind of people...I would love to hear the story

----------


## MIke R

Kevin...you want to treat to yourself to a feel good experience and get a great bird to take home??....Hillside Farms, Tamworth NH...Charley Pugh is the farmer....but here's the rub..Charley is a parapalegic...the entire farm and operation is fabricated for him and his wheelchair...and he does it all himself..raises the birds...cares for them...slaughters them....the works...and his turkeys are very very good...the operation will blow you away....he does chickens too in the summer..

about 2 hours north of you

----------


## bto

I knew it!  LOL..I wondered if you buried it in the snow...makes perfect sense to me.

We have wild turkeys across the street from our neighborhood in a local park too, Kevin!  Tom always threatens to get us one from there...I prefer to order my fresh bird from the market only I have no snow to keep it cold....yet!

bev

----------

